

MEMP : Mac, EnginX, MySql and PHP - armandososa
https://github.com/jyr/MEMP

======
jolan
Why bundle PHP 5.2.16 when MacOSX ships with 5.3.3?

Why bundle a legacy version of nginx and add an "E" to the name?

~~~
jyr
PHP 5.2.16 used php-fpm compiled, The name is just to make it look good, MNMP
not I like.

